# crested gecko gone pale



## tesse.t

hiay i got 3 crested geckos 2 days ago and yesterday they were all fine and healthy looking
(had them out eating crickets etc from my hand) but noticed today that the dalmation one has gone very pale. i got him out and he was very active and ate but im worried something is wrong with him

my partner read online that he could be about to shed his skin, could this be true?

Cheers


----------



## nighthunte29

if it looses its stick then yes it will shed, they do change colour, when they go pale they are relaxed


----------



## tesse.t

he just tried to climb up the back and fell down, so does this mean he's about to shed?

Is there anything i need to do to help him along?


----------



## MarkB

Yep, the changing colour from dark to light is totally normal for Cresties. When they go dark it's known as 'firing up'. When they're light it means they are settled, happy as Larry 

Just read he fell, yes he may be shedding, in which case just mist the viv a few times. He'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## tesse.t

MarkB said:


> Yep, the changing colour from dark to light is totally normal for Cresties. When they go dark it's known as 'firing up'. When they're light it means they are settled, happy as Larry
> 
> Just read he fell, yes he may be shedding, in which case just mist the viv a few times. He'll be fine I'm sure.



Ok thanks, iwas really worried

They must be settling in well then


----------



## MarkB

tesse.t said:


> Ok thanks, iwas really worried
> 
> They must be settling in well then


They can change due to temperature as well. They've been known to have leaf prints on their skin after hanging out under the leaves under a light for a while


----------



## tesse.t

one of the geckos has now just started shedding, so far just the skin on the top of his head has come off but nothing else

just wondering if there is anyway of telling its going ok?

i've made sure the viv is very humid and had lightly sprayed him but im worried its too much cause the other 2 are now hiding at the very top under the lid, is this normal?

sorry for all the questions and thanks for the help


----------



## twhyler

i would just let him do his thing...
he shoudl be perfectly fine...

do NOT try to pull the skin off though...!!!!!
you can seriously hurt the gecko by doing this!!
just kepp the humidity high [but not too high, so not drenched] and he'll be fine...


----------



## freekygeeky

he should be done tommorrow, if its not all gone by tommorrow, then you can help him out a little, by making a warm bath (in a tub) very little amount leave him in it a few mins (STAY with him/her)it should soften it a little, and help her/him.


----------



## swede.speed

freekygeeky said:


> he should be done tommorrow, if its not all gone by tommorrow, then you can help him out a little, by making a warm bath (in a tub) very little amount leave him in it a few mins (STAY with him/her)it should soften it a little, and help her/him.


Hey freekygeeky,

can you tell me how often they should shed, never had any reps before, ive only had mine for 2 weeks and all are 5-6 months old?

Cheers,

Dave. : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

swede.speed said:


> Hey freekygeeky,
> 
> can you tell me how often they should shed, never had any reps before, ive only had mine for 2 weeks and all are 5-6 months old?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave. : victory:


i actually cant answer that, purely beacus ei never see mine shed.
lol
but young ones will shed more.

soirry for such a rubbish answer lol!

i have loads yet i never see them shed.. lol


----------



## swede.speed

freekygeeky said:


> i actually cant answer that, purely beacus ei never see mine shed.
> lol
> but young ones will shed more.
> 
> soirry for such a rubbish answer lol!
> 
> i have loads yet i never see them shed.. lol


No probs, any answers better than non :lol2:
just tryin to absorb as much info as i can

Dave.: victory:


----------



## tesse.t

from what i've heard they shed in the evening/night time and eat their skin after so when they do chances are you may miss it 



swede.speed said:


> No probs, any answers better than non :lol2:
> just tryin to absorb as much info as i can
> 
> Dave.: victory:


----------

